

Balaji Srinivasan: Software Is Reorganizing the World - armansu
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/11/software-is-reorganizing-the-world-and-cloud-formations-could-lead-to-physical-nations/

======
armansu
Truly the next chapter of Andreessen's “Why Software Is Eating the World"!

